# RS suspension package



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Some times it takes a free days maybe even up to a week before you really notice the springs to settle in.


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

yeah, I'm already ready to move to coilovers with this. I've already put about 400 miles on the car since I put the springs on and it still hasn't done anything...thinking about just going to coilovers.

Chad


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

12CruzeRs350 said:


> yeah, I'm already ready to move to coilovers with this. I've already put about 400 miles on the car since I put the springs on and it still hasn't done anything...thinking about just going to coilovers.
> 
> Chad


Yes, the RS, LTZ and ECO (in Canada) all have the Sport suspension and are lower, not by much tho, then the other Cruzes.

For sure a Coil-over kit is always better in every way, but it cost more.

The only thing i would say tho, if you live in the snow belt, Coil-overs dont like cold weather, so keep ur stock suspension for Winter.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Poje said:


> Yes, the RS, LTZ and ECO (in Canada) all have the Sport suspension and are lower, not by much tho, then the other Cruzes.


US ECO as well. The ECO sits about an inch lower than other trims. I know mine sits lower than the RS as well.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> US ECO as well. The ECO sits about an inch lower than other trims. I know mine sits lower than the RS as well.


It doesnt sit lower then the RS or LTZ, its just that the wheel + tire combo of the ECO is the best to fill the wheel wells, its just an optical illusion. That's what makes the ECO the nicest lookin Cruze in stock form imo.

My Father has an ECO and i have an RS, so...


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

the RS package is just an appearance package, you get fog lights, a spoiler, different front and rear fascias, and side skirts. has absolutely nothing to do with any other aspect of the car like suspension. However the LTZ and 2LT do have a different Rear suspension setup, but are not lowered. Supposedly according to GM the Eco model in the US is lowered compared to the rest of the trims. side by side just eyeballing it, this is false. but I havent had the time to go out and measure.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

tracepk said:


> the RS package is just an appearance package, you get fog lights, a spoiler, different front and rear fascias, and side skirts. has absolutely nothing to do with any other aspect of the car like suspension. However the LTZ and 2LT do have a different Rear suspension setup, but are not lowered.


Sorry this isn't quite correct. The 2LT and LTZ cruze in the USA are equipped with the sport tuned suspension which sits lower than all other models. Both of these cars are also standard with the rear z-link suspension upgrade. If you buy a 1LT with the RS package it also gets the rear z-link but not the sport tuned suspension. The Canadian cruze with RS package gets the LTZ 18in rims and all those suspension goodies. 

The 2011-2012 cruze only the LS and ECO manual transmission were missing the rear z-link, however GM decided to save money and removed it from the ECO auto and 1LT as well for the 2013+ cars. The RPO code sticker in the glove box for a 2012 should read GNG for the Z-link and XJ2 for the sport tuned suspension.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The Canadian cruze with RS package gets the LTZ 18in rims and all those suspension goodies.


Yeah but...nobody cares about Canada.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

tracepk said:


> Yeah but...nobody cares about Canada.


Really? I'm sure the thousands of members on here from Canada would think otherwise. I was just pointing out there is a difference in the RS package depending on where you buy it. 

I was also pointing out there is a different suspension that is available that sits lower, there are two different springs and struts/shock part numbers listed for the cruze if you look online.


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Sorry this isn't quite correct. The 2LT and LTZ cruze in the USA are equipped with the sport tuned suspension which sits lower than all other models. Both of these cars are also standard with the rear z-link suspension upgrade. If you buy a 1LT with the RS package it also gets the rear z-link but not the sport tuned suspension. The Canadian cruze with RS package gets the LTZ 18in rims and all those suspension goodies.
> 
> The 2011-2012 cruze only the LS and ECO manual transmission were missing the rear z-link, however GM decided to save money and removed it from the ECO auto and 1LT as well for the 2013+ cars. The RPO code sticker in the glove box for a 2012 should read GNG for the Z-link and XJ2 for the sport tuned suspension.


would you happen to have a picture of the z link suspension package? I've been trying to figure out which model I have but have been VERY confused as to what the 1LT, 2LT means......I bought a used LT with the RS package.....and it has 16" stock 5 spoke wheels.....I know nothing about these cars....but I noticed that the rear suspension was WEIRD compared to a normal rear axle...

Chad


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Poje said:


> It doesnt sit lower then the RS or LTZ, its just that the wheel + tire combo of the ECO is the best to fill the wheel wells, its just an optical illusion. That's what makes the ECO the nicest lookin Cruze in stock form imo.
> 
> My Father has an ECO and i have an RS, so...


I promise you, my ECO sits lower than the RS. I have seen them parked side by side, it is not an optical illusion, when the mirror is visibly lower on the ECO. It is not as big of a difference that other trims though.


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

Ok....so I have a 2LT RS than....thanks for the help....so that explains a ton and why the lowering kit really did nothing on my car....thanks man.Chad


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

12CruzeRs350 said:


> ...my question is does the RS package already have a "sport" suspension under it that lowers the car further than the stock LT or LS models?


Chad,
I believe only the Cruze 2LT and Cruze Diesel get the factory sport suspension package in MY2014. The only upgraded suspension component the RS package adds is the rear Z-link. Otherwise, it's all purely cosmetic.


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

Sweet, that actually makes alot of sense....I guess I'll be putting these springs back on the forum for sale lol.....I'll take them back off tomorrow...Chad


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> Chad,
> I believe only the Cruze 2LT and Cruze Diesel get the factory sport suspension package in MY2014. The only upgraded suspension component the RS package adds is the rear Z-link. Otherwise, it's all purely cosmetic.


As I said before the RS package has literally NOTHING to do with the suspension, the Z-link is standard on the 2LT,LTZ and diesel regardless of RS or not. And only the 2LT and LTZ have the sport tuned suspension. Information taken from the mechanical section of "compare trims" directly from chevys website.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

tracepk said:


> As I said before the RS package has literally NOTHING to do with the suspension, the Z-link is standard on the 2LT,LTZ and diesel regardless of RS or not. And only the 2LT and LTZ have the sport tuned suspension. Information taken from the mechanical section of "compare trims" directly from chevys website.


tracepk,

With all due respect, this topic was discussed a few weeks ago in another thread and the conclusion agreed to by all was that only the 2LT and Diesel Cruze get the Sport Suspension package in model year 2014. The LTZ for whatever reason does not. Chevrolet Customer Service was consulted on this matter and their research also showed the same result. Believe me, I wish and think it should be otherwise, that the Sport Suspension package should be offered as a standalone upgrade, because I'd have liked to have ordered a new 2014 1LT 6-MT with factory sport suspension.

And yes, while the RS package is primarily cosmetic, it does get the rear Z-link. If you have any doubts about this, I suggest you crawl under any 2014 Cruze RS and see for yourself: it's there.

Peace.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> tracepk,
> 
> With all due respect, this topic was discussed a few weeks ago in another thread and the conclusion agreed to by all was that only the 2LT and Diesel Cruze get the Sport Suspension package in model year 2014. The LTZ for whatever reason does not. Chevrolet Customer Service was consulted on this matter and their research also showed the same result. Believe me, I wish and think it should be otherwise, that the Sport Suspension package should be offered as a standalone upgrade, because I'd have liked to have ordered a new 2014 1LT 6-MT with factory sport suspension.
> 
> ...


This post was about 2012 not 2014 models...


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Now he's gonna make the sick guy go crawl under every cruze at his dealership to see if hes right. I did read on another post someone confirmed that GM put the Zlink rear in 1LTs with the RS package only, I just find it hard to believe they would do that and not document it anywhere...isnt on the site, isnt on the build sheet, isnt on the window sticker...


----------



## Suda (Oct 24, 2013)

My 2013 1LT, RS Package has RPO's GNG - Suspension Rear Enhanced and XJ2 - Sport Tuned Suspension. Again this is a *2013*. 

I didn't realize I had these until I looked under my car and thought "that's funny, I didn't think 1LT's were supposed to come with a watts linkage." That started me looking at my RPO's and doing some research.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

my car is a 2013 1LT. i dont have mylink or the RS package or drivers convienence package, or anything like that...but i do have the sport tuned suspension per my build sheet..

XJ2 - SPORT TUNED SUSPENSION XL7 - FREQ RATING 315 MHZ, LONG DIST 

so what does this mean. I dont have the zlink or watts or whatever....??????????????????????????????


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

Ok, I decided to win this battle with assistance.....I went to the dealer and had them print out my entire spec sheet on my car....I do have a 1LT RS, it's a 2012, I do have option GNG- ( Z link ) but DON'T have the sport tuned suspension.....now I'm confused as to why my car doesn't sit lower with the 1.8" lowering springs.....ugh this car is getting dumber!

Chad


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The info below is what I had read on here for the 2012 cruze suspensions. I just checked my 2012 1LT RS packaged car its listed as GNA/GNG, so no sport tuned suspension but has the z-link. Normally these RPO codes do not change with model years. 

2012:
Y8X = Eco
GNA = 1LT/LS 
XJ2 = 2LT/LTZ
---------------
GNG = Watts Link
GNF = No Watts Link


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

well my build sheet has GNA XJ2 and GNF

i remember going over there before. but i dont remember the results


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/7797-sport-tuned-suspension.html


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Ya, in Canada we dont have a RS or LTZ with 17'' wheels, they all come with 18'' and they all have the Sport suspension. But i know that elsewhere, the Cruze can be RS with 17'' wheels, so maybe some can be w/o the Sport suspension too...

Anyway, if u dont see ur car any lower with ur Springs, i suggest you change for H&R springs or Coil-overs. (H&R springs are the best for the Cruze imo)


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> This post was about 2012 not 2014 models...


My apologies Dragonsys. I wasn't sure what model year was being discussed, but the Sport Suspension _haves-and-have-nots_ information for the 2014 was fresh in my mind because we researched it thoroughly in another thread.



tracepk said:


> Now he's gonna make the sick guy go crawl under every cruze at his dealership to see if hes right. I did read on another post someone confirmed that GM put the Zlink rear in 1LTs with the RS package only, I just find it hard to believe they would do that and not document it anywhere...isnt on the site, isnt on the build sheet, isnt on the window sticker...


tracepk,

You know as well as I do that sometimes a guy's got to personally eyeball a car with a microscope to get a handle of just what's up because 99 times out of 100 neither the sales staff, service manager or dealership at large know, or even care for that matter, about the finer details of a car's build.

As to why GM hasn't documented exactly what you're getting, or perhaps not made the documentation available to the car shopping public, I have no answer other than to say it's a big, big company and lots of things fall through the cracks.

FWIW, still want to buy me a 1LT with 6-MT M32 with a standalone Sports Suspension package. Used to be able to do this sort of thing in years gone by to create a tailor-built, factory-made sleeper. High output motor, competition suspension, brakes and chassis setup, AC and radio delete ... all bundled together in a plain Jane wrapper. Sweet.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Poje said:


> Ya, in Canada we dont have a RS or LTZ with 17'' wheels, they all come with 18'' and they all have the Sport suspension. But i know that elsewhere, the Cruze can be RS with 17'' wheels, so maybe some can be w/o the Sport suspension too...


In the USA the rim size of the RS package is dictated by which model cruze you start with. a 1LT RS package cruze like mine only as 16in 5 spoke tiny/ugly wheels. You can get the 2LT with 17in wheels or 18in with the LTZ.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah I have an Eco and I put H&R springs on. I can barely tell it's even lowered??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> My apologies Dragonsys. I wasn't sure what model year was being discussed, but the Sport Suspension _haves-and-have-nots_ information for the 2014 was fresh in my mind because we researched it thoroughly in another thread.


No worries, for all I know that info might apply to all year models 



kboosted11cruz said:


> Yeah I have an Eco and I put H&R springs on. I can barely tell it's even lowered??


Another member on here installed them on his Eco, and measured, no difference, even after over 500 miles/week or two settle time.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Great. What a waste of 250 bucks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Does anyone have a pictorial guide to all of the Cruze suspension packages? Also, I'm very new the block with this topic, what is the advantage to the Z link system??


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Joegonzales22 said:


> Does anyone have a pictorial guide to all of the Cruze suspension packages? Also, I'm very new the block with this topic, what is the advantage to the Z link system??


Z-Link helps with stability and control of the suspension, very good for uneven pavement in curves.

I saw a Mustang modified for the track and it had a similar setup in the back.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cool, I have an RS 1lt and I love the way it handles! I'm guessing I have the Z link but need to check the vin. Is there a way to see it without jacking the car up? In short, Ive been known to be a tad lazy!! I love pics...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I want to rent a regular cruze so I can see the difference between the normal and my z-link


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Joegonzales22 said:


> Cool, I have an RS 1lt and I love the way it handles! I'm guessing I have the Z link but need to check the vin. Is there a way to see it without jacking the car up? In short, Ive been known to be a tad lazy!! I love pics...


Look at the RPO code sticker in your glove box. You should have the code "GNG". That is the RPO code for the z-link rear suspension.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I can spot a zlink equipped cruze from 30-50ft away, even in traffic. 

Facing the rear of the car you can see the lower bar on the right hand side. The other part of the z, the upper bar is not visible from the rear. This link is a large photo where you can easily see what I'm talking about. 

2011 Chevrolet Cruze 1LT: Review Photo Gallery - Autoblog


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

`
*Chassis and suspension: Z-link*

The 2014 Chevrolet Cruze features a strong body structure and chassis system that enabled engineers to more precisely tune the chassis for comfort and driving control.

_Additional features include a MacPherson strut front suspension and, available on 1LT (with RS Appearance Package) and standard on 2LT, Diesel and LTZ, a rear suspension with a technically advanced Z-link design. It helps deliver a more balanced driving experience, as the rear suspension better follows the lead of the front suspension._

*-----------------------------------------------*
*Chevrolet Cruze | USA | Product Information
*​*-----------------------------------------------*
*2014 Cruze* | PDF 49.0 KB
http://media.gm.com/content/media/u...w/textfile/file.res/14-PG-Chevrolet-Cruze.pdf

*2013 Cruze* | PDF 148.0 KB
http://media.gm.com/content/media/u...w/textfile/file.res/13_PG_Chevrolet_Cruze.pdf



click image to enlarge


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

You will definitely notice a difference between Z-Link and no Z-link. Had a 1LT non-RS for a rental once and it definitely wallows and rolls more in the curves.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

FlintCruze said:


> You will definitely notice a difference between Z-Link and no Z-link. Had a 1LT non-RS for a rental once and it definitely wallows and rolls more in the curves.


*Agree, a world of difference.
*
Although every salesman I've ever taken a test drive with at area Chevrolet dealerships, except one, claimed they felt absolutely no difference. None whatsoever. Understandable as the lot of them would have preferred to sell me a $50K Silverado. Guess who got my business?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

They probably aren't out beating them on test drives either


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

money_man said:


> They probably aren't out beating them on test drives either


It doesn't take beating them to notice it, just take a few switchback corners. My dealer is very well situated for testing the z-link with curving, twisty, hilly backroads less than 1/2 mile a way. Also helps they have 6 round-about intersections at every block in the other direction.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Is there any way to get this for a non RS Cruze?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

kboosted11cruz said:


> Is there any way to get this for a non RS Cruze?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What year is your cruze? your user name indicates a 2011, only the LS and ECO manual transmission in 2011-2012 did not get the z-link.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol figures, mines a 2011 6-speed Eco


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

`
Anyone know how much weight the Z-link adds to the total dry weight of the Cruze? I doubt all that much and IMO worth every ounce.

While on the subject, I wonder whether or not a guy could grab one with the necessary mounting hardware from a boneyard and upgrade an LS and perhaps Eco? Although there might possibly be a ground clearance issue with the Eco. Just thinking out loud.

It's unfortunate that in order shave costs after the 2011 model year introduction, GM began to decontent the Cruze. First the eight-way adjustable seats disappeared in 2012 then the Z-link from the 1LT in 2013.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My diesel is supposedly lower than most cruze's and I think on par with the Eco and I have no ground clearance issues with my z-link


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> `
> Anyone know how much weight the Z-link adds to the total dry weight of the Cruze? I doubt all that much and IMO worth every ounce.


I bet its 40lbs+, because of the size of the main bar thats bolted to the frame. I'm also using similar sized objects as comparison, the spare tire and jack are 45lbs, the small fold down section of rear seat 13lbs, large fold down section 30lbs, rear seat bottom 10lbs. 

heard every 100lbs off a car is like adding 5hp or 0.5mpg gained.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

12CruzeRs350 said:


> Ok, I decided to win this battle with assistance.....I went to the dealer and had them print out my entire spec sheet on my car....I do have a 1LT RS, it's a 2012, I do have option GNG- ( Z link ) but DON'T have the sport tuned suspension.....now I'm confused as to why my car doesn't sit lower with the 1.8" lowering springs.....ugh this car is getting dumber!
> 
> Chad


Forum, at what point did the strut redesign take place?



UlyssesSG said:


> *Agree, a world of difference.
> *
> Although every salesman I've ever taken a test drive with at area Chevrolet dealerships, except one, claimed they felt absolutely no difference. None whatsoever. Understandable as the lot of them would have preferred to sell me a $50K Silverado. Guess who got my business?


Nah I can tell z link and 4 disc brakes in the 2014 2LT I put 3000 miles on. You have to push the car in a way a salesman would not like if give the right terrain and traffic pattern. My dealer route for test drive was no more than 35 mph and no hills to show 87 octane flaws. It wasn't till days later I found out 87 was not for me. 

Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Will the factory lrr tires even allow you to highlight the z-link suspension's abilities?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

money_man said:


> Will the factory lrr tires even allow you to highlight the z-link suspension's abilities?


Yes, of course.

The stock suspension of the Cruze with stock tires is quite decent and one of the best compromise for confort and handling in its class.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Evofire said:


> my car is a 2013 1LT. i dont have mylink or the RS package or drivers convienence package, or anything like that...but i do have the sport tuned suspension per my build sheet..
> 
> XJ2 - SPORT TUNED SUSPENSION XL7 - FREQ RATING 315 MHZ, LONG DIST
> 
> so what does this mean. I dont have the zlink or watts or whatever....??????????????????????????????


*Odd.
*
Is your Cruze something other than an everyday retail version available at Chevy dealerships across the USA? Perhaps a Fleet, ex-Fleet, Canadian or Export model?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I bet its 40lbs+, because of the size of the main bar thats bolted to the frame. I'm also using similar sized objects as comparison, the spare tire and jack are 45lbs, the small fold down section of rear seat 13lbs, large fold down section 30lbs, rear seat bottom 10lbs.


Before posting the question I guesstimated the setup with mounting hardware to be about 50 lbs, give or take. I wasn't sure if the Watt's linkage itself, the Z-link, was solid or tubular steel alloy.




spacedout said:


> heard every 100lbs off a car is like adding 5hp or 0.5mpg gained.


Don't recall ever reading or being told this, so thanks ...
... an easy-to-remember rule of thumb.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

Evofire said:


> well my build sheet has GNA XJ2 and GNF
> 
> i remember going over there before. but i dont remember the results


Mine says that too, what does that mean???


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Jarret said:


> Mine says that too, what does that mean???



This thread has been dead for 7 years bud .. however hope someone answers your question.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jarret said:


> Mine says that too, what does that mean???


RIF!

From Spacedout's post above. 
2012:
Y8X = Eco
GNA = 1LT/LS
XJ2 = 2LT/LTZ
---------------
GNG = Watts Link
GNF = No Watts Link


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> RIF!
> 
> From Spacedout's post above.
> 2012:
> ...


Well that makes no sense on my car😂😂😂


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Jarret said:


> Well that makes no sense on my car😂😂😂


Yeah, I have a 1LT with XJ2. I guess I'm lucky!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jarret said:


> Well that makes no sense on my car😂😂😂


So then that is a different question ...

GNA CHASSIS EQUIP FRONT - STRUT ASM
XJ2 CHASSIS - SPORT, LOWERED
GNF CHASSIS EQUIP REAR - REAR AXLE, COMPOUND CRANK


----------

